# Sonntag, 04.09.11 - Clubtour am Donnersberg



## Doppelherz (30. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

entgegen anders lautender GerÃ¼chte, findet die Beinharte Clubtour am Donnersberg natÃ¼rlich auch dieses Jahr statt! Folgendes haben wir fÃ¼r den kommenden Sonntag geplant.

Da unser zweiter Guide Markus aus KiBo leider kurzfristig absagen musste, gehen wir zunÃ¤chst davon aus, dass wir nur in einer Gruppe unterwegs sein werden. Sollten wir zu viele werden, hat Uwe angeboten evtl. eine zweite Gruppe zu guiden. Aber schauen wir mal, wie viele wir Ã¼berhaupt werden. Aufgrund der etwas eingeschrÃ¤nkten Guide-Situation, mÃ¶chten wir die Teilnahme jedoch auf Clubmitglieder beschrÃ¤nken.

Wir fahren mit gemÃ¼tlich im Tempolevel 1-2 ca. 35 km und 850 hm.â¨â¨ Techniklevel ist max. 2. â¨â¨Auf etwa halber Strecke ist eine Einkehr geplant. Aber auch im Anschluss kann am Schillerhain noch gemeinsam eingekehrt werden. â¨

â¨Treffpunkt ist in Kirchheimbolanden am Schillerhain, Abfahrt 11.00 Uhr.â¨

â¨Wegbeschreibung
â¨Autobahn A 63 Kirchheimbolanden ab, 
â¨dann rechts Richtung Kirchheimbolanden,
â¨1.Ampel geradeausâ¨
im Kreisel 1. Ausfahrt
â¨dann ca. 800 m der StraÃe folgen
â¨dann an der Rechtskurve geradeaus und bergan, der Wegbeschreibung zum Schillerhain folgen. 
Parken rechts auf dem groÃen Parkplatz.

â¨â¨Bringt gutes Wetter, gute Laune und euren Helm mit (ihr wiÃt ja: Helmpflicht bei Clubveranstaltungen).â¨ Wir freuen uns 

â¨â¨Birgit & Jochen


----------



## Ripman (31. August 2011)

Kann leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (31. August 2011)

Ich darf


----------



## hallotv (31. August 2011)

Ich komme gerne, wenn`s nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (31. August 2011)

Wie Jochen schon erwähnt hat werde ich bei Bedarf eine zweite Gruppe Guiden mit etwas mehr Höhenmeter und Kilometer: 
Mal sehen was mein GPS Archiv hergibt: Verfahrer nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Sparcy (31. August 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2011)

komme auch mit, wegen der quote und so...


----------



## Werner (31. August 2011)

Werner darf ja noch nicht, aber ich darf. Bin also dabei.
Sabine


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Sicher postet noch jemand einen Link auf Google Map mit dem exakten Ort? Für Wegebeschreibungen gibt es in der Praxis zu viel Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Doppelherz (31. August 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> 
> Sicher postet noch jemand einen Link auf Google Map mit dem exakten Ort? Für Wegebeschreibungen gibt es in der Praxis zu viel Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.



Kein Problem. Damit sollten wenigstens für die Anfahrt die Verfahrer ausgeschlossen sein.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2011)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (31. August 2011)

Wer hätte denn ggf. noch alles Mitfahrgelegenheiten???

leider hab ich grad erfahren, dass ich zwar darf, aber mein Auto nicht,
somit kann ich auch a.nienie leider nicht mitnehmen. Auch Uwe hat kein Auto (oder bikest Du etwa da hin??)

Also, wenn möglich:
bitte potenziell freie Mitfahrgelegenheiten posten...

Danke, liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Doppelherz (31. August 2011)

Hallo Jens,
einen Platz haben wir noch frei, da Hechtsheim um die Ecke ist, biete es sich fuer dich an, um 10 Uhr bei uns zu sein.
Wer kann Uwe noch mitnehmen? Unseren zweiten Guide?
Viele Gruesse
 Birgit


----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> komme auch mit, wegen der quote und so...



ok, hat sich erledigt. habe spontan umgeplant. Euch viel spass am donnersberg.


----------



## Doppelherz (1. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ok, hat sich erledigt. habe spontan umgeplant. Euch viel spass am donnersberg.



Was, kann es etwas schöneres geben als mit uns den Donnersberg unter die Stollen zu nehmen?

Es kann wohl nur etwas wichtigeres sein!  Trotzdem viel Spass dabei.

Jochen


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2011)

Irgendwann kommen bestimmt Zeiten, wo auch ich mal wieder 'nen ganzen Sonntag raus darf 
Dieses Wochenende sind wir allerdings mit der Familie unterwegs.

Vielleicht seh ich euch ja bei der Herbsttour im Binger Wald.

Viel Spaß,
   Daniel


----------



## Sparcy (1. September 2011)

Ich muss für Sonntag auch umdisponieren...
Wünsche Euch auch viel Spass am Donnersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (3. September 2011)

Hallo,
und zur Info. Da die Wetteraussichten sehr unterschiedlich sind, erfolgt eine Wetter bedingte Absage hier im Forum bis Sonntag, 09.00 Uhr.
Hoffen wir, dass es trocken bleibt und vielleicht nur mal vereinzelt schauert...
Wir freuen uns, viele Gruesse
Birgit


----------



## uwe50 (4. September 2011)

Ich sage kurzfristig ab.


----------



## Doppelherz (4. September 2011)

Na, das wird ja eine überschaubare Runde. Uwe wird auch nicht dabei sein, dafür hat sich Keepiru aus NO als Nicht-Mitglied noch angekündigt. Demnach müssten wir jetzt 6 Biker auf 5 Rädern sein. Trotz mäßiger Wettervorhersage, bleiben wir optimistisch ... 

Bis gleich
Jochen


----------



## Achim (4. September 2011)

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Werner (4. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für's Guiden und die Streckenauswahl an Birgit und Jochen - das war super und ohne gespielten Verfahrer aber inkl. kleinem "Neuland-Ausflug".
Zum Wetter-Timing: besser geht's nicht - alles trocken und gerade noch rechtzeitig ins Auto gepackt. Nur das Pannen-Timing könnte noch etwas verbessert werden.
Aber wir haben gelernt wie man sich in der Not behelfen kann (Respekt Keepiru ), doch am Ende behalten die Frauen doch recht. 
Sabine


----------



## Doppelherz (4. September 2011)

Ja, wir konnten wieder einmal wertvolle neue Erfahrungen sammeln. Manchmal muss es halt der beschwerlichere Weg sein, der zu neuen Erkenntnissen führt. Sorry für dich Keepiru, ein echter beinharter Einstieg, Respekt. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/971290

Bis demnächst mal wieder
Jochen & Birgit


----------



## Keepiru (4. September 2011)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!
Trotz meines völlig unnötigen Abflugs und des technischen Totalausfalls ein wenig später hatte ich verdammt viel Spass. 
Vielen VIELEN Dank fürs Einsammeln aus der Pampa!
Schiebend wäre das ein verdammt weiter Weg zum Auto gewesen.

Verluste dieses Tages: Schaltauge, Schaltwerk, Ritzel & Kette. Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne.

P.S. Ja, Schaltwerk hats auch mitgenommen. Habe ich beim "entfernen" der Reste des Schaltauges festgestellt.


----------



## Ruderbock (4. September 2011)

Hi, leider nur Handy-Fotos, aber:

Die Tour hat richtig Spass gemacht!!! Insbesondere Tempo und Länge hat für mich für heute gut gepasst!
LG Jens


----------



## mathias (5. September 2011)

Ihr seid ja krass druf

Schade das ich nicht dabei war

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Keepiru (5. September 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Insbesondere Tempo und Länge hat für mich für heute gut gepasst!



Ich fands auch super. 



			
				Doppelherz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Keepiru, ein echter beinharter Einstieg...


Das ist ein bischen spöttisch gemeint, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (6. September 2011)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Das ist ein bischen spöttisch gemeint, oder?



Natürlich überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil, es freut mich, dass Du der Tour trotz allem was positives abgewinnen kannst - auch das ist typisch Beinhart. Und zugegeben, die Trails am Donnersberg sind einfach super.

Ich hoffe das gute Stück ist bald wieder fahrbereit. Viel Erfolg beim Schrauben.
Jochen


----------

